# Spectranet to offer unlimited data with 100 mbps speed for Rs 1,200



## spikygv (Jan 26, 2016)

> Upping the ante in the broadband market, internet service provider Spectranet is planning to provide fixed line broadband connection with 100 mbps speed and unlimited data for about Rs 1,200 per month.
> 
> Spectranet has already started a 3-month trial offer with 100 mbps broadband speed in Gurgaon at Rs 1,199 with no download limit.
> 
> "Our goal is to provide world class broadband service to urban centres in India. Though we are for profit organisation, we want to focus on making impact in life of people. As part of our strategy, we will provide 100 mbps broadband speed with no data download cap to all our customers within a year," Spectranet CEO Udit Mehrotra told PTI.



Source: Spectranet to offer unlimited data with 100 mbps speed for Rs 1,200 | ET Telecom

Does anyone use Spectranet? Is there truly no datacap? Do they actually provide the advertised speeds? How is the uptime?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2016)

This, this is better than google fiber


----------



## satinder (Jan 26, 2016)

Most of cable internet operators have issue with maintenance as it is daily routine at odd times.
Speeds are good but not as advertised by all the players of internet service sector.
Unlimited data at good speed is no harm.
Just check it by trial period of 3 months max.
If satisfied in you area,
after a month of use then continue it for 3 months.
You will get idea, if they are really good or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2016)

on which areas they are serving in Mumbai ?


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 27, 2016)

It is only available in Patparganj area in Delhi


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2016)

I am using Spectranet 20MBps no FUP @ 4.2K [incl taxes] in Pune.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> I am using Spectranet 20MBps no FUP @ 4.2K [incl taxes] in Pune.



permonth ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> permonth ?



ooops.. Quarterly plan.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 3, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> I am using Spectranet 20MBps no FUP @ 4.2K [incl taxes] in Pune.



Could you please give a review of Spectranet? Speed, uptime, customer service, do they block popular torrent trackers or throttle torrents somehow?, is there really no FUP or is there some line after which they ask you to upgrade the connection?

Thanks!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2016)

sagargv said:


> Could you please give a review of Spectranet? Speed, uptime, customer service, do they block popular torrent trackers or throttle torrents somehow?, is there really no FUP or is there some line after which they ask you to upgrade the connection?
> 
> Thanks!



it's okayish.. earlier, there used to be massive packet drops and disconnection. now it's much more stable. downtime is not much. but at times they have unplanned maintenance. 

customer service is like 5/10. 

no content censoring or speed throttling.  

true unlimited.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 21, 2016)

cable internet usually has serious packet drops, speed issues during weekends
source : used almost 6-7diff isps in delhi
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2016)

So, is anyone using this.. im curious, do they really offer 100 mbps at Rs 1299 with no FUP


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> So, is anyone using this.. im curious, do they really offer 100 mbps at Rs 1299 with no FUP



Yes but then there are downtimes as well besides the poor customer service at times.


----------



## xserver (Apr 28, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> So, is anyone using this.. im curious, do they really offer 100 mbps at Rs 1299 with no FUP



I really doubt that because 1200/- per month won't fetch a 100Mbps without FUP. Spectranet is highly criticized for throttling torrent speeds and blocking ports so you will be out of luck if you are planning to download tons from p2p network.

Left without p2p and web downloads , you will not find any difference in browsing on 100Mbps broadband. I will tag it as a marketing stunt.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2016)

they have reduced their speed to 20 mbps from 100 mbps, even then its a very good deal as 20 mbps with no FUP = 1200 Rs..


----------



## xserver (Apr 30, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> they have reduced their speed to 20 mbps from 100 mbps, even then its a very good deal as 20 mbps with no FUP = 1200 Rs..



Looking at the fact that your location is Bhubaneswar , indeed the plan is fascinating at the price.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2016)

Last time I tried to get access to Spectranet, I found out that they only offer services in "Societies". Will try again to contact.


----------



## lywyre (May 2, 2016)

I am using Spectranet for over a year now at Chennai [West Mogappair].

We are using a plan with 20 GB FUP at 20 Mbps post which the speed drops to 2Mbps [900 per month, payable quarterly].

Customer support is not commendable. There are downtimes which are frustrating, but not frequent.
The billing cycle is quarterly only. No option to pay monthly, though the plans are monthly.
This could be a disadvantage when shifting homes and could turn down many who strictly budget every month.
Another disadvantage is Spectranet does not provide to individual houses. I guess they may have exceptional cases, if the individual house is in close proximity to an existing society.


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2016)

Just had a conversation through chat on Spectranet's website. Was I too harsh?

*Sales Support: *
Hello Vyom. How may I help you?

*Vyom:*
Hi...
I wanted to ask if service of Spectranet is available at my location.
I don't live in a society where spectranet provides net, and hence I would like to confirm that.
My location is *** ***, I live in a house behind *** ***.

*Sales Support: *
Thankyou for showing interest in Spectranet.
I apologize but currently we are not feasible in your area but we will get in touch with you whenever we launch our services in your area.

*Vyom:*
After one year ... the same reply.
I highly doubt... you will ever service in our area.
You only want big parties. Sorry but this is the truth. You are just money minded.


----------

